# Cold Weather



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

It is really cold outside here in VA and I know even colder in other parts of the state. Daisy always needs to go out late at night before bed and early in the morning. The windchill is going to be far below zero. Anything I should know to keep her safe?

If there was another post, I apologize for repeating!! Here is a picture to make up for that!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG she is cute as a button It's freezing here too tomorrow is going to be -40 degrees Celcius with the wind. I will only be taking Molly out to do her pee's and poo's no walks. I put paw balm on her paws to keep them safe from the salt and she wears her equafleece or sweater.

Today was cold too but not as bad as it is now. As long as she has a sweater and doesn't get in any road salt she will be fine no long walks for sure


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

*Thanks so much!!!*

I really appreciate it! First dog, first winter, and I'm paranoid!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure if they put salt where you are but sometimes I carry Molly if there is too much. I am in an apartment so I have to take her where there is grass or snow ha! If you have a yard at least you don't have to worry about salt just make sure she doesn't stay out long go out with her and once she has done her business take her back in You can entertain her with training, playing games with her something that will make her mind work then they get tired and sleep

Molly and I do training when we can't go for walks and then play silly games in the apartment. When I know no one is around I throw a ball and let her run in the hallway everyone loves her so they don't care and she loves it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Please tell me you sing "Daisy Daisy give me your answer do" to this adorable little dog!  I love how she is grinning with the cat and I love your messy bed, it looks like ours.  We have the same cat. 

Winter tips, if possible don't go out!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I know nothing about cold weather but OMG how cute is she. I swear she could be one of Lexi & Beemer's sisters. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my gos she is so cute. I am near Renee a d man o man its cold out just got in from a pee break with lady we had a coat on her and paw balm. And we were not out long. My face still hurts and lady is snuggled in a blanket

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Oh my gos she is so cute. I am near Renee a d man o man its cold out just got in from a pee break with lady we had a coat on her and paw balm. And we were not out long. My face still hurts and lady is snuggled in a blanket
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr don't you have a yard?? Why do you go out with her Molly loves her equafleece for sure and her paw balm is great. I ordered more and the lady delivered it yesterday Thought that was awesome


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable. She reminds nee if the other Molly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes we have a yard...but when its this cold she won't pee so I watch her till she does on a walk. Out back I can't see her not enough light at night

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

Ha! I absolutely sing that song to Daisy!!! That's how I came up with the name in here!  Thanks for the advice on how to deal with the cold. We live in a townhouse, so no yard, just a parking lot with grassy areas. For some reason she likes being out in the cold! I'd had to cut her off, and she shows me how she likes that by coming in and pooping on the rug. --sigh-- I'd still rather that than having her out there for 30 minutes! 

Daisy loves the kitties. Pepper (my kitty) was only putting up with Daisy because of the warm laundry on the bed! My other cat is much more tolerant of Daisy! And oh my word, she does look like Lexi and Beemer!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you sure she is a real dog and not stuffed?  She looks far too perfectly cute to be real!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Daisydaisy said:


> Ha! I absolutely sing that song to Daisy!!! That's how I came up with the name in here!  Thanks for the advice on how to deal with the cold. We live in a townhouse, so no yard, just a parking lot with grassy areas. For some reason she likes being out in the cold! I'd had to cut her off, and she shows me how she likes that by coming in and pooping on the rug. --sigh-- I'd still rather that than having her out there for 30 minutes!
> 
> Daisy loves the kitties. Pepper (my kitty) was only putting up with Daisy because of the warm laundry on the bed! My other cat is much more tolerant of Daisy! And oh my word, she does look like Lexi and Beemer!!!


I just need to say the ugg boots for santa's boots are fantastic! Though you are kinder than I as I dressed up my two rather than dressing up myself. And as I love my two's face I'm loving Daisy's too. She is just adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Not to be creepy, but we live in Alexandria/Annandale area. We moved here from Pennsylvania and don't know too many people. Frankie would love to have a cockapoo to play with, he loves them especially for some reason. How old is Daisy now?

I don't want you to feel uncomfortable, but if you would ever want to get together for a little puppy party, we would absolutely love that. Frankie could use more doggy friends!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is not creepy Sam. Rufus had a best buddy in Ottawa, a cockapoo named Toby. They absolutely adored each other and would hug when they met and played. I swear they knew they were the same breed.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It is not creepy Sam. Rufus had a best buddy in Ottawa, a cockapoo named Toby. They absolutely adored each other and would hug when they met and played. I swear they knew they were the same breed.


I know it's not creepy for Frank to have a cockapoo buddy.  But I know my fiancee, Meg, would think it's weird that I ask an internet acquaintance if they wanted to meet in real life and have a doggy date! (I'm generally more trusting of other people) So I didn't want Jen to feel creeped or anything, just looking for some doggy friends for Frankie! And Meg and I are nice as well, I promise!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO she feels more comfortable...Suze, Renee, and myself all met for the first time this summer! it was great!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No advice about the weather but my gosh is she not cute?? That face!! Oooohhhh!!


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Not to be creepy, but we live in Alexandria/Annandale area. We moved here from Pennsylvania and don't know too many people. Frankie would love to have a cockapoo to play with, he loves them especially for some reason. How old is Daisy now?
> 
> I don't want you to feel uncomfortable, but if you would ever want to get together for a little puppy party, we would absolutely love that. Frankie could use more doggy friends!


Omg! This is a great idea!!! My husband and I were just talking about trying to do a meetup for small poodle mixes because of how much Daisy loves dogs that are like her. We just moved this past summer from MD, so we don't have a whole lot of friends either. Daisy is a little over 9 months now. How old is Frankie?


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I just need to say the ugg boots for santa's boots are fantastic! Though you are kinder than I as I dressed up my two rather than dressing up myself. And as I love my two's face I'm loving Daisy's too. She is just adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe! Ugg boots were a great idea! However, that is our dog trainer from Petco dressed up. Though even my own father thought that was me, so she and I must look a lot alike!!!


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Are you sure she is a real dog and not stuffed?  She looks far too perfectly cute to be real!


She is ridiculously adorable and photogenic! Plus she is the friendliest dog you'll ever meet.  We're very lucky to have her!! (Plus, we have a great groomer. I had to edit this to say that!!)


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Daisydaisy said:


> Omg! This is a great idea!!! My husband and I were just talking about trying to do a meetup for small poodle mixes because of how much Daisy loves dogs that are like her. We just moved this past summer from MD, so we don't have a whole lot of friends either. Daisy is a little over 9 months now. How old is Frankie?


How weird, Frankie is a little under 9 months right now. So close in age! I will private message you my phone number and hopefully we can get together soon!


----------

